# Empfehlungen Kurbelgarnitur 83mm Tretlager und 148mm Boost für ARGON GLF



## Ripgid (8. Mai 2020)

Hallo in die Runde,

Ich baue gerade ein ARGON GLF auf und bin auf der Suche nach einer passenden Kurbelgarnitur für 83mm Tretlager und dem 148mm Boost-Hinterbau. Kann mir jemand eine Empfehlung aussprechen? Bei den ganzen neuen Standards bekommt man ja die Krise..

Danke vorab!


----------



## S-H-A (8. Mai 2020)

Habe die Hope Evo verbaut. Hope war von Beginn an gesetzt. Komplett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky3176 (11. Mai 2020)

Ich fahr auch die Hope evo Kurbel mit 83mm Innenlager. Wenn du 12 fach fahren solltest, würde ich auch ein Non Boost Kettenblatt verwenden und die Spacer vom Innenlager vertauschen. Hat bei mir die Kettenlinie auf's richtigen Maß gebracht.


----------



## S-H-A (11. Mai 2020)

Lucky3176 schrieb:


> Ich fahr auch die Hope evo Kurbel mit 83mm Innenlager. Wenn du 12 fach fahren solltest, würde ich auch ein Non Boost Kettenblatt verwenden und die Spacer vom Innenlager vertauschen. Hat bei mir die Kettenlinie auf's richtigen Maß gebracht.


Non Boost auf jeden Fall. Bei den Spacern bin ich anderer Meinung. Die Idee hatte ich auch. Geht aber zu knapp zur Sache was die Fersenfreiheit betrifft. Bin da über die paar mm froh. Hab es dann schlussendlich original verbaut, mit 2 Spacern auf der Antriebsseite.


----------



## Lucky3176 (11. Mai 2020)

Hab auch nur einen Spacer auf der Antriebsseite rausgenommen. Fersenfreiheit ist gerade noch so in Ordnung. Steh auch immer ziemlich weit außen auf dem Pedal. Von mir aus könnte es 20mm längere Pedalachsen für die Hope Pedale geben. 
Bin aber auch leicht verlängert....204cm


----------



## S-H-A (11. Mai 2020)

Lucky3176 schrieb:


> Hab auch nur einen Spacer auf der Antriebsseite rausgenommen. Fersenfreiheit ist gerade noch so in Ordnung. Steh auch immer ziemlich weit außen auf dem Pedal. Von mir aus könnte es 20mm längere Pedalachsen für die Hope Pedale geben.
> Bin aber auch leicht verlängert....204cm


War da mit Klicks arsch am Limit. So what, passt auch so mit der Kettenlinie. Bemerke keine Nachteile. Der Verschleiß wird sich zeigen....


----------



## Ripgid (11. Mai 2020)

vielen Dank für die Empfehlungen.. ich habe mich inzwischen für eine Sram NX Eagle entschieden. Werde berichten ob das ganze auch taugt - gefahren wir erstmal mit 11-fach


----------



## pfädchenfinder (4. Juli 2020)

schön, auch auf Maschinenbau umgestiegen 
hab das AM durch G13 ersetzt 
Treff im Harz?


----------



## Ripgid (7. Juli 2020)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> schön, auch auf Maschinenbau umgestiegen
> hab das AM durch G13 ersetzt
> Treff im Harz?



ja, nur leider lag der rahmen fast 3 jahre unaufgebaut im Keller (Sünde). Generell gerne, bin aber momentan total unfit 

Sram DUB GX Gedöns ist wieder rausgeflogen. Nun ist eine Saint Kurbel verbaut - und Ruhe im Karton.


----------



## S-H-A (7. Juli 2020)

Meine Hope Evo knackt. Und zwar auf der NDS. Schätze an der Verschraubung von Welle zu Kurbel. Muss mir dann wohl mal das Tool dazu ordern. Sram Kurbeln sind die einzigen mit denen ich noch nie Probleme hatte...  Hatte jetzt echt kein Glück mit Hope. Alles musste zum Start bearbeitet werden. Naben, Innenlager, Bremse, Kurbel. Nix dramatisches, aber es nervt.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (7. Juli 2020)

Britten sind schon etwas speziell 

Sram (Sachs torpedo 3-xx1 gang) oder Schimmerlos
 sind "eigentlich" problemlos (ab gen2 kann da auch meist ein Journalist nix verbocken)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fledermausland (4. August 2020)

Moin zusammen,
mein Radl ist wirklich Top, aber die kettenlinie passt mir mal so gar nicht!!! Ich fahre schon ein nonboost kettenblatt und nur eine 10-45er Kassette 12 fach und den kleinsten Gang kann ich nicht richtig nutzen. Sieht das bei euch auch so krumm aus???


----------



## Fledermausland (4. August 2020)




----------



## Fledermausland (4. August 2020)

Kommt auf dem Bild nicht so rüber, aber in dem Gang läuft die Kette gerade.


----------



## nicbmxtb (12. August 2020)

Hm, Boost Nabe hast du? Die Achsenden der Nabe evt.vertauscht? Passt das auf der Bremsseite ordentlich? Da der Spalt auf der KassettenSeite groß wirkt?  VG


----------



## Fledermausland (12. August 2020)

nicbmxtb schrieb:


> Hm, Boost Nabe hast du? Die Achsenden der Nabe evt.vertauscht? Passt das auf der Bremsseite ordentlich? Da der Spalt auf der KassettenSeite groß wirkt?  VG


Den Spalt finde ich auch ziemlich groß. Das ist ne boost Nabe und die passt perfekt und die ausfallenden. ?


----------



## nicbmxtb (12. August 2020)

Vielleicht hat der @NICOLAI-Support  oder @S-H-A einen guten Tipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (12. August 2020)

nicbmxtb schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat der @NICOLAI-Support  oder @S-H-A einen guten Tipp



Fahre die Hope mit non Boost und 50er Ritzel. Kettenlinie ist auch nicht perfekt aber ich spüre nix negatives. Kette springt nicht, schaltet perfekt. Kann nicht sagen was bei dir nicht passt.


----------



## Fledermausland (12. August 2020)

Danke schon mal für die Antworten. Könntet ihr evtl ein vergleichsbild machen. Das wäre total nett. Fährt evtl auch jemand eine hope pro 4 nabe mit microspline also shimano 12 fach? Da mir der Abstand zwischen kleinem ritzel und ausfallende irgendwie zu Groß erscheint....


----------



## S-H-A (17. August 2020)

Fledermausland schrieb:


> Danke schon mal für die Antworten. Könntet ihr evtl ein vergleichsbild machen. Das wäre total nett. Fährt evtl auch jemand eine hope pro 4 nabe mit microspline also shimano 12 fach? Da mir der Abstand zwischen kleinem ritzel und ausfallende irgendwie zu Groß erscheint....



Sram XD auf Hope Pro4.


----------



## Fledermausland (17. August 2020)

Herzlichen Dank für das Bild. Der Abstand zwischen ausfallenden und kleinem ritzel sieht identisch zu meinem aus. Dann wird's wohl an der kurbel liegen. 
Danke und schönen Abend.


----------



## mtbrene (3. Juni 2021)

Hallo,

bin auch bald Besitzer eins Argon Glf. Ich würde gern vorn ein 30er Ritzel fahren und hinten 50 oder 51. Hat jemand einen Tip ob das geht mit dem BSA 83 mm Innenlager?
Diese neuen Standarts sind nervig, was nimmt man 11/12 fach, Shimano oder SRAM. 
Und dann noch die 83mm ojjeeee

Danke


----------



## weltraumpapst (3. Juni 2021)

Ich hab kürzlich eins aufgebaut, fährt sich bisher problemlos mit folgender Kombination: 
-Race face Atlas Kurbel 
-Garbaruk Kettenblatt Oval 32z 
-Sram Eagle Kassette 10/50


----------



## mnm (4. Juni 2021)

Ich fahre einen Shimano XT Kurbel mit langer Achse mit einem 28Z Garbaruk Kettenblatt und hinten das größte Ritzel 46 Zähne allerdings 11 Fach was aber keine Rolle spielen dürfte .


----------



## wolfi_1 (16. August 2021)

mnm schrieb:


> Ich fahre einen Shimano XT Kurbel mit langer Achse mit einem 28Z Garbaruk Kettenblatt und hinten das größte Ritzel 46 Zähne allerdings 11 Fach was aber keine Rolle spielen dürfte .


Gibt es wirklich eine XT Kurbel für 83mm innenlagerbreite ?


----------



## mnm (16. August 2021)

Anscheinend 😬


----------



## S-H-A (16. August 2021)

Die ersten GLF hatten noch 73mm Tretlagerbreite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mnm (16. August 2021)

Ich habe aber ein 2021er Modell mit 83mm Tretlagerbreite !


----------



## S-H-A (16. August 2021)

mnm schrieb:


> Ich habe aber ein 2021er Modell mit 83mm Tretlagerbreite !



Das bezweifle ich auch nicht im geringsten, war nur so angemerkt.


----------



## wolfi_1 (17. August 2021)

Scheinbar werd ich langsam alt.
Wo gibts diese Kurbel für 83mm Innenlagerbreite zu kaufen.
Ich find da nur Versionen für 68/73mm oder dann für 83mm Zee/Saint Kurbeln.

Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## wolfi_1 (17. August 2021)

Nächste Frage:  was ist die maximale Kettenblattgröße die man im GLF (non Pinion) kollisionsfrei montieren kann ?
Bilde mir ein auf den ganzen Fotos hier immer ein 32er gesehen zu haben.

KB 32 = 136 mm, Radius 68mm
KB 34 = 144 mm, Radius 72mm
KB 36 = 152 mm, Radius 76mm
KB 38 = 160 mm, Radius 80mm
KB 40 = 168 mm, Radius 84mm
KB 42 = 176 mm, Radius 88mm

Spiele momentan die Varianten GLF Rohloff und GLF Pinion durch (Beides mit Kette).

Gruss
Wolfgang


----------



## mnm (17. August 2021)

Hallo Wolfgang , keine Angst du bist nicht zu alt für eine Kurbel zu bestellen offiziell gibt es keine 83mm XT Kurbel .
Ich bin durch Zufall darauf gestoßen als ich eine Kurbel für mein Foes gesucht habe mit einem richtig breiten Q-Faktor , das hat diese Kurbel nämlich auf dem Papier und ich dachte die Kurbelarme wären anders geformt als bei der normalen XT Kurbel und hab sie mir bestellt .
Meine Verwunderung war recht groß als ich die Kurbel ausgepackt habe und feststellen musste das die Kurbelarme gleich geformt sind , das Teil nur eine 10mm längere Achse hat die mit zwei 5mm Spacern zwischen Tretlager und Kurbel an das 73mm Rahmenmass angepasst wird .
Somit habe ich eine 83mm Shimano XT Kurbel .
Du musst auf die Shimano Ersatzteilnummer auf der Kurbel achten FC-M8130 , das ist die richtige die dann absolut problemlos in Argon GLF passt !


----------



## wolfi_1 (18. August 2021)

mnm schrieb:


> Hallo Wolfgang , keine Angst du bist nicht zu alt für eine Kurbel zu bestellen offiziell gibt es keine 83mm XT Kurbel .
> Ich bin durch Zufall darauf gestoßen als ich eine Kurbel für mein Foes gesucht habe mit einem richtig breiten Q-Faktor , das hat diese Kurbel nämlich auf dem Papier und ich dachte die Kurbelarme wären anders geformt als bei der normalen XT Kurbel und hab sie mir bestellt .
> Meine Verwunderung war recht groß als ich die Kurbel ausgepackt habe und feststellen musste das die Kurbelarme gleich geformt sind , das Teil nur eine 10mm längere Achse hat die mit zwei 5mm Spacern zwischen Tretlager und Kurbel an das 73mm Rahmenmass angepasst wird .
> Somit habe ich eine 83mm Shimano XT Kurbel .
> Du musst auf die Shimano Ersatzteilnummer auf der Kurbel achten FC-M8130 , das ist die richtige die dann absolut problemlos in Argon GLF passt !



Vielen Dank !

Welche Kettenblattgröße fährst Du ?
Sieht wie ein 32er aus.
Ist da noch ein cm Luft um ein 36er zu montieren ?


----------



## mnm (18. August 2021)

Ich hab ein 28er Kettenblatt montiert weil ich auch eine relativ kleine Kassette fahre .


----------



## wolfi_1 (18. August 2021)

mnm schrieb:


> Ich hab ein 28er Kettenblatt montiert weil ich auch eine relativ kleine Kassette fahre .



Und wieviel Platze wäre noch für größere Kettenblätter ?
Was ist das für ein Kettenblatt das Du da montiert hast (Oval, nicht Oval) ?

lg


----------



## mnm (18. August 2021)

Ich fahre ein rundes Garbaruk Kettenblatt , ich mache morgen mal ein Foto mit dem Meter daran damit du den Abstand besser einschätzen kannst .
Warum willst du so ein großes Kettenblatt fahren , ich fahre aus Gewichtsgründen eher “kleine“ Antriebe .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (18. August 2021)

mnm schrieb:


> Ich fahre ein rundes Garbaruk Kettenblatt , ich mache morgen mal ein Foto mit dem Meter daran damit du den Abstand besser einschätzen kannst .
> Warum willst du so ein großes Kettenblatt fahren , ich fahre aus Gewichtsgründen eher “kleine“ Antriebe .



Ich plane 1x14, aber nur mit einem 16er Ritzel hinten 

Nicolai hat mir inzwischen bestätigt dass am L-Rahmen ein 36er KB passen wird. Totzdem war deine Info mit der Kurbel Gold wert.
BC hatte die im Angebot für 71 Öcken. Beim angeblich neueren Modell der 8130-1 ist für mehr Geld nicht mal das Kettenblattwerkzeug mehr mit dabei sondern muss extra erworben werden. Optisch und technisch gibt es keine Unterschiede.

Lg
Wolfgang


----------

